# Can't vist "https://127.0.0.1". SOLVED

## brave_heart

Hi, all

I've install apache2&openssl, I can also visit "http://127.0.0.1", but I can't vist "https://127.0.0.1", screen shows"Unable to retrieve https://127.0.0.1/: Connection refused"?

could anybody tell me why?

Thanks,Last edited by brave_heart on Mon Jul 02, 2007 8:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mudrii

check if your apache lissen on port 443

netstat -tNup | grep 443

----------

## brave_heart

Hi, mudrii, thanks for your fast reply.

result below:

```

localhost distfiles # netstat -tNup | grep 443

localhost distfiles #

```

----------

## mudrii

The probles is you do not have ssl enable 

check in /etc/conf.d/apache2 for SSl enable directive

ex:

APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP5 -D SSL"

and you will need a certificate for ssl connection

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_cacert.org_SSL_certificates

and restart apache

----------

## brave_heart

How to choose the right certificate from 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_cacert.org_SSL_certificates ?

----------

## mudrii

you do not need external ssl authorised root certificate you can generate by yourself

openssl genrsa -out mydomain.com.key 1024

openssl req -new -key mydomain.com.key -out mydomain.com.csr

----------

## brave_heart

Thank you, mudrii.

I've done it successfully according to your help. https:127.0.0.1 works well!

Thank you once again for your kindly help!  :Very Happy: 

----------

